# whats a good old car to put big rims on it



## shotcalla (Feb 11, 2005)

can u guys name a couple of cars that can have like 22 inch rims on it..i wanna get a car and then put spinners on it please help


----------



## cutlssupreme87 (May 17, 2003)

maybe 69,70 chevelle, umm 72 cutlass dont put em on any impalas please...


----------



## makaveli_wsr (Mar 14, 2005)

pretty much anything can have 22s if you wanna put in the work but if seen lots of cuttys regals cadis montes impalas caprice... i think most g-bodys fit 20s without adjusting suspension


----------



## shotcalla (Feb 11, 2005)

thanks so prolly a chevelle do u think im going to have do to alot of custimzation please let me no


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

suburbans, f-series trucks, ya


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@May 4 2005, 10:19 PM
> *suburbans, f-series trucks, ya
> [snapback]3096563[/snapback]​*


yea thats pretty much it, they look stupid on cars, decent on trucks.


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

Seen a mid- 60's caddi on 22's, it was lowered an inch or 2. Black on black rims with a crome rim. Looked really good. Other than that, Just get a truck or SUV, cuz every other car I have seen looks dumb with big ass rims.


----------



## OakCliffRider (Oct 14, 2003)

Chrysler 300C or M300


----------



## 918TC (Jan 20, 2005)

on anything u want


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

dump truck????? :dunno:


----------



## YungWunNC15 (May 4, 2005)

Some things just look plain dumb like impalas. Stick with most buicks or SUVS/ trucks for big rims IMO


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@May 6 2005, 10:36 PM
> *dump truck????? :dunno:
> [snapback]3105903[/snapback]​*



:biggrin:


----------

